# Ati Drivers - module not found [risolto] [conf]

## Xet

stavolta dopo aver emerso ati-drivers il modulo non esiste...

```

IlVile ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

```

```

IlVile ~ # emerge -pv ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.34.8  USE="qt3 -acpi" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

il kernel è quello dell'ultimo livecd (2006.1)

```

IlVile ~ # uname -a

Linux IlVile 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Wed Sep 20 14:24:14 UTC 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

ps ho provato a compilare il gentoo-sources-2.6.20 ma mi va in panic all'avvio perchè non riesce a montare / (ext3 e supporto built-in)

e ora la domanda da niubbo: cosa ho dimenticato?

esiste una guida aggiornata tra le diverse per i driver ati? (io ho seguito sia quella del wiki sia quella del sito ati senza grossi risultATI)

----------

## cloc3

 *Xet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e ora la domanda da niubbo: cosa ho dimenticato?
> 
> 

 

non ho esperienza di ati drivers, ma la riposta da nubbio, generalmente, è: non hai fissato il link in /usr/src/linux

----------

## xveilsidex

io per ati ho utilizzato questa guida è più che ottima! 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

----------

## Xet

```

IlVile ~ # ls -l /usr/src/

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar  4 13:42 ati

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 Mar  6 09:04 linux -> linux-2.6.20-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Mar  7 23:58 linux-2.6.20-gentoo

```

intendevi /usr/src/linux vero?

----------

## darkmanPPT

guarda... io c'ho un po' di esperienza nei stramaledetti ati-drivers

(mai più una ATI)

cmq....

per un motivo a me sconosciuto alla fine funziona così.

prendi un kernel e segui la guida che ti ha linkato xveilsidex e poi provi le diverse versioni dei driver disponibili.

uno tra quelli ti va... alla fine è sempre un terno al lotto.

sembra un assurdo ma cambi kernel e devi anche cambiare la versione del driver per poter trovare quella che va bene....

 :Rolling Eyes: 

mah, ATI... una scheda, un perchè

lo so che è un aiuto del cavolo... però alla fine la mia esperienza mi ha fatto capire questo (se cerchi sul forum ATI drivers, sicuramente vedrai tutti i miei interventi)

----------

## Xet

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> mai più una ATI

 

parole sante...

p.s. ma i vesa non supportano dualhead? ^_^

i mesa?

----------

## xveilsidex

io ho un kernel 2.6.19-r5  con i drivers 8.32.5!   per ptoerli far funzionare devi avere CONFIG_VM86=y  altrimenti romper le scatole ( almeno nel mio caso )

----------

## Xet

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  per ptoerli far funzionare devi avere CONFIG_VM86=y  

 

celo!

```

IlVile ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_VM86  

CONFIG_VM86=y

```

----------

## Xet

update:

ho accelerazione 3d hardware con i driver closed source...

peccato che siano tornati tutti quei problemi con la tastiera e il mouse:

leggasi non funziona alt-gr (quindi non posso manco passare ai terminali) e il wheel cambia 2 virtual desktop in un movimento...  :Very Happy: 

vabbeh ma questi adesso li caccero' dal mio sistema!

il fatto di non trovare il modulo era molto provabilmente dovuto ad un errore di config del kernel (leggasi drm built in)

al momento ho compilato agpgart, intel_agp, drm e radeon come moduli, così posso scegliere se usare ati closed o open.

una volta caricato il sistema modprobo i moduli che mi interessano e scelgo quale xorg.conf usare

grazie per il supporto  :Smile: 

----------

## Xet

se serve ho postato la "soluzione" qui

----------

